# MACH2 Barley!!!!



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Way to go!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done. You must be very happy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yayyy!! You are an inspiring team


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How cool!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh WOW, that is beyond amazing!!! You guys ROCK!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG Jessica that is FANTASTIC!!!!! I guess I need to send you another signature for your bar! 

I have heard #2 comes much easier. I am so proud of Barley and you. I guess he saw his sister chasing his tail and decided to raise the bar on her. 

What a great team you are! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Can I also add I am EXTREMELY envious watching you run OUTSIDE last Saturday with t-shirts on and people in shorts. Ok Sat was probably about 35 here, but today it is 9 degrees with a negative wind chill you do not want to know....

I think I need to winter with you. I like outdoor trials and so does Belle.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

How Wonderful! I agree with the weather envy as I look outside our windows at the snow.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all! I do think think that MACH2 came easier than the first. Barley has been running so consistently. It's at a point where I really needs to do something to mess him up! Of course he does not want Mira to show him up either!

The weather was awesome over the weekend, I think it got up into the 90s! BUT with the weird weather we have been having, going from the 50s and wet to 90s and dry, has been doing a number on me, I have a bad cold! Sigh, and work is too busy to stay home  It's supposed to rain again this week too...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Hope you're over your cold soon.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! What a huge achievement!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Thank you all! I do think think that MACH2 came easier than the first. Barley has been running so consistently. It's at a point where I really needs to do something to mess him up! Of course he does not want Mira to show him up either!
> 
> The weather was awesome over the weekend, I think it got up into the 90s! BUT with the weird weather we have been having, going from the 50s and wet to 90s and dry, has been doing a number on me, I have a bad cold! Sigh, and work is too busy to stay home  It's supposed to rain again this week too...


OMG.... I can blame you! I have had a horrible cold since I got back from The NOI.... It's all your fault!..
Congrats on your MACH2 from me and Titan.. I just might have to send him to you....
Michelle and Titan


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> OMG.... I can blame you! I have had a horrible cold since I got back from The NOI.... It's all your fault!..
> Congrats on your MACH2 from me and Titan.. I just might have to send him to you....
> Michelle and Titan


You had it first!!! Therefore, it's your fault!!! :

I think Titan would like another trip to CA!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very impressive! Go Barley!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations...and thanks for sharing!!!


----------

